# The Medicare Wheelchair Scam, Government Pays Out Billions



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't believe how low some of these scammers would stoop, falsely ordering power wheelchairs through Medicare from the government, for people who did not even need or want them.  Amazingly, the government was unaware, and paid out the money...http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/national/2014/08/16/a-medicare-scam-that-just-kept-rolling/


----------

